# NetGear WG511T [SOLVED]

## Vitaliy

I am trying to get this wireless card to work on my laptop, from what I know it is an Atheros chipset and uses madwifi. Here is what I did

```
# echo "net-wireless/madwifi-driver ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "net-wireless/wpa_supplicant ~x86" >> /etc/porage/package.keywords

# USE="madwifi" emerge madwifi-driver wpa_supplicant
```

As madwifi-driver installed it gave the following message

```
 * Removing old ath_rate modules

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 ...                  [ ok ] * Adding module to moduledb.

 *

 * Interfaces (athX) are now automatically created upon loading the ath_pci

 * module.

 *

 * The type of the created interface can be controlled through the 'autocreate'

 * module parameter.

 *

 * If you use net-wireless/wpa_supplicant or net-wireless/hostapd with madwifi

 * you should remerge them now.

 *

```

At which point I did

```
# modprobe ath_pci
```

but ath0 did not appear in ifconfig -a nor anything of interest in dmesg, just ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (svn 2006-03-03).

Any ideas?Last edited by Vitaliy on Tue Mar 07, 2006 3:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## badchien

First of all, does lspci show your card?

Have you seen this howto? It looks mostly like what you did, but maybe something in there will help.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_wg511t

ps. don't set USE flags on the command line. Put them in /etc/make.conf or /etc/portage/package.use !

----------

## Pse

Also, what's the output of iwconfig?

----------

## Vitaliy

 *badchien wrote:*   

> First of all, does lspci show your card?
> 
> Have you seen this howto? It looks mostly like what you did, but maybe something in there will help.
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_wg511t
> ...

 

I have seen that guide, generally that is what I have followed. No, I do not see the card in lspci.

----------

## badchien

Share with us the output of lspci please.

If the card does not show up, then you aren't going to get anything working before you solve that.

----------

## Vitaliy

 *badchien wrote:*   

> Share with us the output of lspci please.
> 
> If the card does not show up, then you aren't going to get anything working before you solve that.

 

Here is the output

```
amnesiac vitaliy # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)

04:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 03)

04:00.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4510 IEEE-1394 Controller (rev 01)

04:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
```

I have tested the card on another laptop which runs XP, it appears to be working just fine over there.

----------

## badchien

You appear to have a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG? Just curious, any reason why you don't use it? http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200

The wg511T is not seen by your system. Check dmesg ... perhaps you have IRQ conflicts that prevent the card from being recognised.

----------

## Vitaliy

 *badchien wrote:*   

> You appear to have a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG? Just curious, any reason why you don't use it? http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
> 
> The wg511T is not seen by your system. Check dmesg ... perhaps you have IRQ conflicts that prevent the card from being recognised.

 

I do use my Intel 2200BG, I am just playing with all types of wireless setups and tools and 2200BG is not fully supported with applications such as aireplay. I really do not see anything of interested in dmesg either.    :Confused: 

----------

## Elv13

```
emerge madwifi-driver

emerge wireless-tools

cp /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.ath0

modprobe ath_hal

modprobe ath_pci

modprobe wlan

echo "ath_hal" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

echo "ath_pci" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

echo "wlan" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

it is was i did.

start with an empty net conf file and do

/etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

----------

## badchien

Oh, I see. 

I meant to say, check dmesg whilst you unplug and reinsert the card...

I still suspect irq conflict here. You might look at /proc/interrupts just to see what's in use.

If irq conflict is the cause, you might check bios settings related to pnp os/irq assignment if applicable, or upgrade your kernel if you aren't using the latest. I don't know what else to suggest.

----------

## badchien

 *Elv13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> it is was i did.
> ...

 If the system doesn't first "see" the card, that isn't going to do it, unfortunately.

----------

## Vitaliy

 *badchien wrote:*   

> Oh, I see. 
> 
> I meant to say, check dmesg whilst you unplug and reinsert the card...
> 
> I still suspect irq conflict here. You might look at /proc/interrupts just to see what's in use.
> ...

 

dmesg does not change as I plugin the card, or take it out. I am not exactly sure what I should be looking for in /proc/interrupts so here is how it looks

```
amnesiac vitaliy # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:   11903362          XT-PIC  timer

  1:        214          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  9:       3987          XT-PIC  acpi

 11:     943033          XT-PIC  ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb3, uhci_hcd:usb4, uhci_hcd:usb5, Intel ICH6, ipw2200, eth0

 12:       4878          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:     197794          XT-PIC  libata

 15:          2          XT-PIC  libata

NMI:          0

ERR:         67
```

----------

## Pse

Is your card PCI? How is it that you're plugging and unplugging it?  :Question:  Have you tried switching slots?

[EDIT]This was about a PCMCIA card, heh  :Laughing: Last edited by Pse on Tue Mar 07, 2006 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## badchien

Hmm... I don't see the yenta bridge in your /proc/interrupts.

I rather assumed that pcmcia is started at boot.

If that's not the case, start it now.

```
/etc/init.d/pcmcia start
```

EDIT: maybe you won't have yenta bridge; I don't know, as I'm working from my experience with my somewhat older laptop, but I think you should have a cardbus controller of some sort using an interrupt. Either way, make sure that pcmcia has been started.

----------

## Vitaliy

 *badchien wrote:*   

> Hmm... I don't see the yenta bridge in your /proc/interrupts.
> 
> I rather assumed that pcmcia is started at boot.
> 
> If that's not the case, start it now.
> ...

 

Oh my GOD! I am about to punch myself in the head!

I completely forgot to compile all the support for PCMCIA into the kernel, yet alone pcmcia package and start up. I feel so ridiculous right now but thanks for all the help, everything works fine now.

----------

## badchien

We all have those moments  :Wink: 

Glad to hear it's working now.

----------

